# Mozilla Firebird 0.7



## trousty (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem... meine Seite. http://www.trousty.ch.vu wird mit mozilla firebird 0.7 nicht richtig angezeigt :-S.... kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun muss?

vielen dank
trousty


----------



## knulp (10. Januar 2004)

Benutzt du Frontpage? Wenn ja stell bei Extras ein dass es auch unter Netscape funktionieren soll.


----------



## trousty (10. Januar 2004)

funktioniert immer noch nicht


----------



## Tim C. (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von trousty _
> *Ich habe ein Problem... meine Seite. http://www.trousty.ch.vu wird mit mozilla firebird 0.7 nicht richtig angezeigt :-S.... kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun muss? *



Das einzige, was du tun musst, ist valides HTML produzieren, mehr kann ich da vom augenblicklichen Standpunkt nicht zu sagen. Auch wäre es nett, wenn du sagen könntest, was genau im Firebird nicht richtig angezeigt wird, oder wie es anders aussehen sollte.

PS: Bitte halte dich in Zukunft an unsere Netiquette (einzusehen über das Menü) besonder an Punkt 12 (Groß/Kleinschreibung)


----------

